# Cyp. Gisela



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2015)

This plant and photo belongs to Slippertalk's Michigan Pete. He's not posted in awhile, but his Cypripedium Gisela was given an AM/AOS this past weekend, and I thought it was appropriate to post here:





Congratulations, Pete!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2015)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## eaborne (May 25, 2015)

Outstanding! Thanks for posting


----------



## Cat (May 25, 2015)

Very nice and congrats!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 25, 2015)

Nice. Is this the whole plant (only 3 flowers)?


----------



## Ray (May 25, 2015)

Nice!


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2015)

Awesome thanks.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2015)

Not many Cyps have been awarded. Nice clone!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice. Is this the whole plant (only 3 flowers)?



Actually, by the time of the show, there were 4 flowers open. It was a very nice display of flowers.


----------



## Wendy (May 26, 2015)

Beautiful! A well deserved award. :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2015)

wow!


----------

